# Started DNP!



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok took my 1st cap around half7,

Let the drama begin 

DNP-

I have dhacks dnp 250mg caps without vit C in them,

Supps-

T3 at 75mcg aday,

Electrolyte powder,

Multi vit powder,

Flaxseed oil caps,

Vit C tabs,

AAS per week-

Testosterone 1g,

Trenbolone 500mg,

Masteron 500mg,

Oxys 50mg aday,

Will be running dnp 1cap aday till the following friday (6days on 250mg) then trying 500mg sat and sunday as im off work incase of the worst and the dnp will have built up by then.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Good stuff m8  What's your cycle layout look like dude? Any aditional supplements or meds?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Good stuff m8  What's your cycle layout look like dude? Any aditional supplements or meds?


Why did you have to ask lol...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Al post it up in morning mate and put it in my OP


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> Why did you have to ask lol...


Just thought it wud be a good idea to post on his thread other than "started dnp let the fun begin" lmao


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Good stuff m8 What's your cycle layout look like dude? Any additional supplements or meds?

*Good questions .. *

*
*

*
What Brand are you running mate and any more info on dose/training /diet ect*


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

good luck mate, i started a 10 day dnp run not long ago but only finished 6 days because i got full of flue. its pretty much gone so gonna do another 4-5 days now.

i find the days easy but cannot sleep at nights due to the sheets getting wet. im using dhacks dnp and its seems strong although ive nothing to compare it to


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Scottswald said:


> good luck mate, i started a 10 day dnp run not long ago but only finished 6 days because i got full of flue. its pretty much gone so gonna do another 4-5 days now.
> 
> i find the days easy but cannot sleep at nights due to the sheets getting wet. im using dhacks dnp and its seems strong although ive nothing to compare it to


Try not to drink water a couple of hours before bed and always have a wee before getting into bed, should hopefully stop your problem


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> Try not to drink water a couple of hours before bed and always have a wee before getting into bed, should hopefully stop your problem


nah mate, i've setled for adult dypers


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

OP Edited mates


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

You really think you need 2.3g gear.. Seems excessive.. even more so on DNP.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck, I started a week ago, sick of changing my bed sheets daily.

250 a day for a week thinking of upping to 500 on training days.

T3 - 50mg a day.

Multivitamins.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Have u ran tren at that dose before, I used one rip wit dnp an I tell ya my cardio suffered made my breathing so bad to point it was hard to eat n breath together.

Hey ur gonna be in fire lol. Good luck n keep us.posted. any starting photos.....

- - - Updated - - -

Have u ran tren at that dose before, I used one rip wit dnp an I tell ya my cardio suffered made my breathing so bad to point it was hard to eat n breath together.

Hey ur gonna be in fire lol. Good luck n keep us.posted. any starting photos.....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

artex said:


> Have u ran tren at that dose before, I used one rip wit dnp an I tell ya my cardio suffered made my breathing so bad to point it was hard to eat n breath together.
> 
> Hey ur gonna be in fire lol. Good luck n keep us.posted. any starting photos.....
> 
> ...


ive ran tren ace at 700mg aweek before now for months but it really fcuked my head up so going to try this dose and see how i get on


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Had 2nd tab today and not felt anything yet


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

i felt mine by 4th day, have the ice and water rdy for then:001_tt2:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

im 3rd day on 1 cap d-hacks 250 mg & already feeling alot warmer

just turned off the heating & window open lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> im 3rd day on 1 cap d-hacks 250 mg & already feeling alot warmer
> 
> just turned off the heating & window open lol


Im on dhacks aswell, nothing yet lol


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

welcome to the club mate good luck with your cycle


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im on dhacks aswell, nothing yet lol


how long have you been runnung for ? usual takes 3-4 days to build up

im def feeling it now on 3rd day only on one cap

im sitting in my boxers only while typing this post with heaters off lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> how long have you been runnung for ? usual takes 3-4 days to build up
> 
> im def feeling it now on 3rd day only on one cap
> 
> im sitting in my boxers only while typing this post with heaters off lol


2day 2day but the last week or 2 ive been sleepin with window eide open an naked an still sweatin at night! Dreadin the dnp sweats lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok i take it back, was up all.night sweating last night! :banghead:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

been ok today, not hot atall, no more than usual


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed....good luck pal.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Subbed....good luck pal.


thanks mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Subbed as well.

Crazy - What do you do for work mate , as I work in a office so would be a big problem for me sweating


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Subbed as well.
> 
> Crazy - What do you do for work mate , as I work in a office so would be a big problem for me sweating


mechanic mate so its an open unit in this weather


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

do you take urs at night mate, im thinking of having mine 1st thing when they finaly turn up that way i mint be able to sleep by night time


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck with your cycle, make sure you tell someone close that you're using it. You can never be too safe with any substance let alone DNP. I used to carry around a small card which stated i was taking DNP so if I was incapacitated at least medics will know what's causing it. DNP overdose is so rare that most ER workers will probably never witness it, mistreatment of a DNP overdose will make your chances of surviving slim.

This is a good read as well:

http://www.njmonline.nl/getpdf.php?t=a&id=10000703


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> do you take urs at night mate, im thinking of having mine 1st thing when they finaly turn up that way i mint be able to sleep by night time


 I prefer that way myself.Otherwise I wake every hour or so in a pool of sweat lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any pics btw


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> do you take urs at night mate, im thinking of having mine 1st thing when they finaly turn up that way i mint be able to sleep by night time


having them at 5ish when i finish work so i dont have to deal with heat in work

- - - Updated - - -



Craig660 said:


> Any pics btw


if results are good enough there will be mate yes


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

thinking of running some dnp. Following with interest.

Is DNP usually taken in the evening?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> thinking of running some dnp. Following with interest.
> 
> Is DNP usually taken in the evening?


people have different views to behonest, i chose mine around 5pm so if the effects where as bad as some make out then i didnt have to put up with them in work hours


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

i take mine at 6am before fasted cardio so I dont have too much trouble sleeping.

The difference is that I work for myself from home, so I can sit around in shorts with a fan on me all day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

str4nger said:


> i take mine at 6am before fasted cardio so I dont have too much trouble sleeping.
> 
> The difference is that I work for myself from home, so I can sit around in shorts with* a fan on me all day*


Electrical or a supporter


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

4th day now and 4th tab later 2day, felt fine last night and fine 2day....................... :confused1:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

when am i ok to bump my dose up to 500mg?


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

I would just stay at 250mg for now, I didn't really feel much heat except for when I ate a carb filled meal. I still lost 17 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fiction said:


> I would just stay at 250mg for now, I didn't really feel much heat except for when I ate a carb filled meal. I still lost 17 pounds in 2 weeks.


im eating bowls of oats an jacket potatos and im not noticing im any warmer,

i will stick to 250mg aday till fri or sat


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> im eating bowls of oats an jacket potatos and im not noticing im any warmer,
> 
> i will stick to 250mg aday till fri or sat


You can increase the dose after 4 days.

Try eating a little chocolate lol, a snickers would have me soaked in 20 mins


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

str4nger said:


> You can increase the dose after 4 days.
> 
> Try eating a little chocolate lol, a snickers would have me soaked in 20 mins


I heard this and tried it last night. Had a KitKat Chunky and a pack of wine gums. Nothing !


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I heard this and tried it last night. Had a KitKat Chunky and a pack of wine gums. Nothing !


same here

wich DNP are you using?


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Give it time, on 250 I don't feel the heat until day 3-4. Bear in mind DNP begins to work very soon after ingestion so even if side effects aren't evident your metabolism will still be raised.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> same here
> 
> wich DNP are you using?


HP


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> HP


Im using d-hacks. Havnt had chance to check your log as my sh!t phone keeps playing up, hoe you finding sides? Still dropping?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im using d-hacks. Havnt had chance to check your log as my sh!t phone keeps playing up, hoe you finding sides? Still dropping?


I am definitely hotter on the 500mg, but not waking up in sweat pools like some people say. Weight is still dropping. 15.5 pounds in 8 days


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

It takes 4days when you first start dnp to get the effect right? So if i try 500mg sat an sunday will i get the effects of that dose sat and sun or later in the working week? Mon ir tues say?


----------



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Going to follow this as also recently started D-Hacks DNP


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> It takes 4days when you first start dnp to get the effect right? So if i try 500mg sat an sunday will i get the effects of that dose sat and sun or later in the working week? Mon ir tues say?


I think we may be dnp-tolerant.

Up it to a gram and see if you get warm :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I think we may be dnp-tolerant.
> 
> Up it to a gram and see if you get warm :lol:


Lol fook that,


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> It takes 4days when you first start dnp to get the effect right? So if i try 500mg sat an sunday will i get the effects of that dose sat and sun or later in the working week? Mon ir tues say?


Anyone know this?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You'll be cursing the day you wished the sides upon yourself! Lol

Enjoy it while it lasts, the dose will gradually build up so it will hit you in the near future for definite

If you cope well with the sides on 1 cap then stick to that dose and run for 4-6 weeks, you'll get better results this way than blasting higher doses for shorter time periods IMO


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

My vit powder and electrolyte powder was at my door when i got home from work today so will be starting them 2moro aswell, just intime as my legs started to hurt 2day due to lack of electrolytes


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Slept fine again last night, this DNP sh!t is easy


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> It takes 4days when you first start dnp to get the effect right? So if i try 500mg sat an sunday will i get the effects of that dose sat and sun or later in the working week? Mon ir tues say?


can anyone answer this please as i might do weekends on 500mg if it doesnt cook me start off week


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

eat a snickers and 60g carb flapjack to test my reaction.......................nothing! ive actualy put a coat on lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> My vit powder and electrolyte powder was at my door when i got home from work today so will be starting them 2moro aswell, just intime as my legs started to hurt 2day due to lack of electrolytes


How long did it take good old mp to deliver the electrolytes mate ive just ordered some first thing this morning and d-hacks posted yesterday and I wanna get on it.

thinking of it ill prob get dnp tomoro and start mon and be dead before the mp electroyites land lol


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

I started dnp Wednesday last week 250mg a day until Sunday then up'd to 500mg on Sunday night, all I can say is the last two nights have been evil.. sweating my nads off and really uncomfortable on it, im craving carbs like mad but not sure if that's just down to me missing the dirty food


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

If the weight is coming off with little to no sides, then why take more? it might take a few weeks more to get to your goal but you'll be able to do things instead of being flopped out in bed dripping with sweat.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> How long did it take good old mp to deliver the electrolytes mate ive just ordered some first thing this morning and d-hacks posted yesterday and I wanna get on it.
> 
> thinking of it ill prob get dnp tomoro and start mon and be dead before the mp electroyites land lol


ordered a good 2weeks ago i think mate so id buy somewhere else or wait till you have them

- - - Updated - - -



hardgain said:


> I started dnp Wednesday last week 250mg a day until Sunday then up'd to 500mg on Sunday night, all I can say is the last two nights have been evil.. sweating my nads off and really uncomfortable on it, im craving carbs like mad but not sure if that's just down to me missing the dirty food


so how long after starting 500mg did you feel it?

- - - Updated - - -



Fiction said:


> If the weight is coming off with little to no sides, then why take more? it might take a few weeks more to get to your goal but you'll be able to do things instead of being flopped out in bed dripping with sweat.


only have a 2week window and 1week is nearly up lol


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> so how long after starting 500mg did you feel it?


Id say probably from Tuesday night? last night was definitely the worst though so a couple of nights, feeling pretty shyte at work really lethargic, keeping a big fan on me at my desk has helped wake me up


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hardgain said:


> Id say probably from Tuesday night? last night was definitely the worst though and feeling pretty shyte at work really lethargic, keeping a big fan on me at my desk has helped wake me up


thanks so me having 500mg sat and sunday will make me suffer in work week?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> ordered a good 2weeks ago i think mate so id buy somewhere else or wait till you have them
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


thanks mate ill have to see if i can find something in town tomoro to keep me going, mint have to resort to sh1tty holland n barret if they do some


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

think its V8 juice you can drink if you get stuck


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> thanks so me having 500mg sat and sunday will make me suffer in work week?


Im no expert mate this is my first run as a trial see how I take it but personally I doubt I will be taking 500mg again, going to see how I get on tonight as I have a day off work tomorrow, if I get a repeat of last night im going to just drop back to 250mg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's weird. I feel like if I am not getting the terrible sides then it can't be working, but it obviously is. 18 pounds in 9 days. Gonna up it to 1 gram per day....Maybe


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> It's weird. I feel like if I am not getting the terrible sides then it can't be working, but it obviously is. 18 pounds in 9 days. Gonna up it to 1 gram per day....Maybe


you still on 250mg aday tass?

no sides throughout?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> you still on 250mg aday tass?
> 
> no sides throughout?


Got two conversations going here. Check my log brah


----------



## s1monjh1208 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tassotti, I've up'd mine to 500mg yesterday & Sh*t im buring up big time


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's weird. I feel like if I am not getting the terrible sides then it can't be working, but it obviously is. 18 pounds in 9 days. Gonna up it to 1 gram per day....Maybe


why up it if you are losing weight so fast anyway? surely you dont actually want to be feeling like ****.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's weird. I feel like if I am not getting the terrible sides then it can't be working, but it obviously is. 18 pounds in 9 days. Gonna up it to 1 gram per day....Maybe


Then be thankful mate! It's clearly working, just run the lower dose for longer

Dont up it, really no need, unless your DNP is sh1te, which it clearly isn't going off your weight loss

I suffer really bad on just one 200mg cap and end up throwing in the towel after 2 weeks, I always say next time I'll do 4-6 weeks! Never managed it yet! Lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> eat a snickers and 60g carb flapjack to test my reaction.......................nothing! ive actualy put a coat on lol


I'm just over half way through a two week run, I'm not finding the heat connected to carb intake.

My temp goes up and I'm sweating over night but I don't seem to be carb sensitive at all.

The main side I'm experiencing is a lack of energy. I can function on one, but on two I just want to hibernate..


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol this stuff is crazy...interested to see how you all get on...tempted to run this quick before my Var cycle as I mentioned to CrazyPaver off the slate.

Keep at it lads!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok weight myself on gym scales again last night and im half a stone down from sunday, my friend who is also running the same dose is down 1stone from sunday but he is a higher bf% not that it makes a difference but it also shows the scales are right as if they where faulty we would both be down the same wieght.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

not sure if i mentioned this but been doing no cardio either


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lazy fooker


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> lazy fooker


cant complain :cool2:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another EASY day on the DNP  pop another 250mg now and off the the gym for me


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Running dnp till the friday coming then will see how much i weight few days later. Currently no sides even eating alot of carbs


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The electrolyte powder from MP tastes like utter sh!t


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I used 200mg and felt very little, 400mg how ever was a huge difrence, I'd just go upto your 500mg dose now if your planning on that then why wait? You don't need to taper up and tbh most can handle more than 250mg ed imo is a low dose. Go for it imo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> The electrolyte powder from MP tastes like utter sh!t


I mix mine in 2litres at a time, I wouldn't say it tasted like sh*t lol but you can tell its there lol they are salts after all lol


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> The electrolyte powder from MP tastes like utter sh!t


I've found that eating more carbs on DNP reduced the results I got from it. When I ran 400mg/ED and 50g of carbs I felt much better than 250mg with higher carbs. The bloat is also greatly reduced by cutting my carbs down so I tend to see the results on a daily basis as opposed to being a bloated, sweaty and hot mess for the cycle. But from what I've read it works differently for everyone so high carbs could yield greater results.

I had a high carb/salt cheat meal on DNP before and I honestly felt I'd been hit by a train. Woke up the next day feeling and looking pregnant, hungover and 10lbs heavier.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't agree I defo had more fatloss from more carbs with noticable fat loss everymorning with a good amount of carbs with my 200mg night time dose.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You don't need low carb with dnp that's trying to mix new school thinking to old school meds imo is wrong. Old school dnp use is high carbs, high as possible they wud be dripping wet but the fat would fall off them. More heat = more fatloss


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> I used 200mg and felt very little, 400mg how ever was a huge difrence, I'd just go upto your 500mg dose now if your planning on that then why wait? You don't need to taper up and tbh most can handle more than 250mg ed imo is a low dose. Go for it imo


Just worried that if i have 2caps 2day and sun then i will suffer in work


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Its possible to gain weight on dnp but that's only water retention, more dnp more carbs will give more fat loss regardless of what the scales say while you on it.

Dnp is classed as a poison there is nothing your body can do to counter its effects so you can't do anything but loose fat and become carb depleted while on it..


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

@stone14

How many carbs were you eating a day?

Do you run T3 with it?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Think im also in the same boat 250mg a day and nothing really weight is coming off so might just stick to it for another 5-6 weeks but sides arn't as bad as i thought they would be dont no wether to throw some clen in?


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Just worried that if i have 2caps 2day and sun then i will suffer in work


Just for the record mate when I posted the other day when I was suffering I didnt take any dnp that night and felt better the next day and today feel 100% again. I've dropped the dnp but next time im sticking to 250mg, for me 500mg was just too much but everyones different. I start a new job a week Monday so just seeing through the T3's for next week so im not a lethargic mess in the new job.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bumont said:


> @stone14
> 
> How many carbs were you eating a day?
> 
> Do you run T3 with it?


I started off with low carb but the cravings for food go to me and I wasn't noticing much fat loss, so I added a proper meal in with my night time dnp sometimes even a full plate of chinese or another takeaway, sweat my tits off thru the night and and noticable fat loss the next morning, soon as I seen my abs coming thru they just got better and better every morning. Tried to keep carbs low-moderate thru the day but if I craved something for example cake, then a ate it. So I doth belive you realy need to diet on dnp, the extra food will help fight off the lethargy and I used 25-50mcg t3 ed. 1hr AM fasting cardio x5 a week was all the cv I done and I had no energy to do weights aswell so my dnp use was all cardio. Still didn't loose any muscle, felt like I had wirh being depleted and float but 2days carb loading I filled right out. Will defo use dnp for any fat loss in the future great stuff imo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hardgain said:


> Just for the record mate when I posted the other day when I was suffering I didnt take any dnp that night and felt better the next day and today feel 100% again. I've dropped the dnp but next time im sticking to 250mg, for me 500mg was just too much but everyones different. I start a new job a week Monday so just seeing through the T3's for next week so im not a lethargic mess in the new job.


I could only manage about 4days at a constant 400mg ed then it go too much so I'd miss a 200mg dose and that got my temp back down and ok to go for another 4days, I think this is better than just lowering the whole cycle dose.

Just take what you can tolarate for aslong as you can tolarate then miss a dose or 2 then back up again. No need to abandon 500mg to 250mg just because it went over your limit after a few days, as you say you missd a dose and felt a lot better  jmo lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok took 250mg now snd will do 250mg later about 5pm so thats 500mg aday


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I could only manage about 4days at a constant 400mg ed then it go too much so I'd miss a 200mg dose and that got my temp back down and ok to go for another 4days, I think this is better than just lowering the whole cycle dose.
> 
> Just take what you can tolarate for aslong as you can tolarate then miss a dose or 2 then back up again. No need to abandon 500mg to 250mg just because it went over your limit after a few days, as you say you missd a dose and felt a lot better  jmo lol


yeah fair point, this was a trial for me anyway only had 3 weeks before starting new job so just wanted to have a little blast and see what happened, I still lost 8lbs on 250mg a day, 12lbs in total.

Seeing what your saying about high carbs is interesting, I think I might of been able to cope with the night sweats and discomfort if I could atleast eat some carbs haha, Was really getting to me dieting as I dont like low carbs one bit. Was feeling down in general because im currently injured, low carb diet and feeling constantly hot it was a combination of things that were annoying me.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> I can't agree I defo had more fatloss from more carbs with noticable fat loss everymorning with a good amount of carbs with my 200mg night time dose.


It doesnt work the same way for everyone mate, i have tried both methods and the low carb was more effective for me, plus less sides too

If anyone is coping well on 200 or 250mg and getting results and minimal sides then that's great, just because your not a total mess doesn't mean it's not working! Lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> It doesnt work the same way for everyone mate, i have tried both methods and the low carb was more effective for me, plus less sides too
> 
> If anyone is coping well on 200 or 250mg and getting results and minimal sides then that's great, just because your not a total mess doesn't mean it's not working! Lol


I agree dude think I'm just impatient so if I can handle more I take it lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hardgain: that's still a great loss from your mod dose dude.

And carbs at night heat u up more lol. I never needed a blanket or the window closed lol .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok did 500mg yesterday and eat box oof mince pies HaHa but nothing as of yet no heat or anything, ive been on DNP aweek today so todaypics will be taken and compared to last sun pics, and will take pics next sun when i finish and sunday after when water drops


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Man up take 500mg In one go


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Man up take 500mg In one go


RIP CrazyPaver lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What brand dnp have you got? Feeling notihng after 1 week??? :s


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> What brand dnp have you got? Feeling notihng after 1 week??? :s


dhacks but bought them off a mate as dhacks was out of stock and my mate tried them twice only managing 4days each time due to sides


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> RIP CrazyPaver lol


all my tabs are in work and i brought away enough foe 250mg sat aand sunday, so its 250mg today and back on 500mg monday, fcuk it only 1week to go


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> all my tabs are in work and i brought away enough foe 250mg sat aand sunday, so its 250mg today and back on 500mg monday, fcuk it only 1week to go


You must be ripped to the bone by now put some pics up mate!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> strange everyone else who has bought direct is more than happy mate. next time hang on till its stocked lol wouldn't buy seconds off a online friend especially being caps that can easily be taken apart, NOT SAYING THEY HAVE but you never no...
> 
> also note that he was supplied with 50caps but he ran 2x 4 days cycles and said has over 50caps left for sale :confused1: i no he had a different brand of dnp so that may be the reason why had 50+ spare.
> 
> ...


Yes he told me there where 2types as he had others and used few dhacks but the others are clear capsules and im using gold.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> also how much weight have you lost up to now mate?


Checked thurs and was half stine down put next day it went back up lol i assume water?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do 4 a day. All in the morning. You pussy


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont feel anything at 250mg and yet 500mg nearly kills me. I would start the 500mg on friday as I takes a little while to have an effect so you will be feeling the full effects sunday rather than monday if you started 500mg saturday. That will give you a little more time to judge your tolerance before you start back work monday.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

How will my reaction be if i do 250mg one day then 500mg next day an 250mg again day after, so swap dose everyday, this would keep my sides low for work yes?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just do 500mg per day.Sides are nothing dude


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Just do 500mg per day.Sides are nothing dude


Am gna try it lol


----------



## Haylee96 (Oct 6, 2012)

im also in the same boat, but im female and took my first 250mg today 1PM

dont feel anything yet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is your job physical?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm taking 750mg per day atm and having to sleep on a inflatable mattress with a sleeping bag laid on top just so I don't ruin my bed/sheets/mattress/sofa LOL, dropped 3kg this week and still using slin postwo so happy with that! Training intensity has gone down but still getting up everyday for my 0530 jog along the seafront! Colder and more wind the better!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Is your job physical?


Recon engines and general mechanical work so yes it can be physical hauling engines round :banghead:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pic of split cap and raws, looks very crystaly


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

That pic work? Cant see it on my phone????


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BONE said:


> Cant wait to get back on the DNP this week. Doing a 3 week cycle one cap a day with 100mcg t3 should see me 10-14 lbs loss i hope


Are you going to do it with or without AAS?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Caps? Please tell me it worked lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Snort it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Snort it


you my friend are what we call a wind up merchant!

every comment so far from you is:

take 4 in 1 go,

its easy just take 4 aday,

do a gram aday crazy,

snort it.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> still no pic mate lol


There is i checked on pc lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is that the number of the source behind the cap


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Is that the number of the source behind the cap


  lol no just some number in work


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

started 500mg yesterday and was a sweaty mess lastnight in bed


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice ! As I said man 250mg I could hardly feel it 500 I was a mess lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> Nice ! As I said man 250mg I could hardly feel it 500 I was a mess lol


only running till sunday so going to smash it this week no matter the sides! ha


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

the piece of paper where i emptyed that cap on a little bit as very yellow!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U try the other caps yet man ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

no but i will have to as i only have about enough dhacks to last me tomorrow n 2 aday!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

How much weigh loss so far then?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Something tells me they will be good stuff


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> How much weigh loss so far then?


Hotdog i havnt weight myself since 4days in, im now on day 9 but i can notice more vains visually in my arms and my shoulder look leaner so looking good so far  also stomach feels flatter

- - - Updated - - -



Chris86 said:


> Something tells me they will be good stuff


lol why mate? there 200mg right?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cant wait to come off this and drop the water aswell to see real results


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> finally lol.
> 
> looks like the raw's just doesn't look as yellow but maybe down to the light.
> 
> ...


It was yellow but it had flash on,

Had 500mg sat split dose am/pm, 250mg sun, 500mg mon an tues split an in the gym 2day is the worst ive felt by far! To the point feel like packun em in, Been fine allday just in gym, now am done my legs are aching like fuk! (did chest lol not legs) an lifted fuk all in there


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Haylee96 said:


> im also in the same boat, but im female and took my first 250mg today 1PM
> 
> dont feel anything yet


Haylee what DNP are you using ? 250mg for a female you should notice something my Mrs uses 50mg twice a day .. or maybe you are feeling it now as its been 2 days since your post


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> started 500mg yesterday and was a sweaty mess lastnight in bed


I bet you was 500mg in one go  open the windows & get the fans out


----------



## Haylee96 (Oct 6, 2012)

thoon said:


> Haylee what DNP are you using ? 250mg for a female you should notice something my Mrs uses 50mg twice a day .. or maybe you are feeling it now as its been 2 days since your post


Dhack's DNP 100% legit, its my third day and i still dont feel anything, no heat and also no loss..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Haylee96 said:


> Dhack's DNP 100% legit, its my third day and i still dont feel anything, no heat and also no loss..


Sure you will soon Dhack's are spot on dose wise ... what's your carb intake look like


----------



## Haylee96 (Oct 6, 2012)

thoon said:


> Sure you will soon Dhack's are spot on dose wise ... what's your carb intake look like


all i eat are carbs lol had 4 x rolls today so those would be about 200g carbs


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

how long after i stop till my muscles fill back up?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> may be just in my head but after you say not feeling anything yet. when loads of guys on here has and even off 1 cap, and my other half (lady) only does 150mg per day and sweats it out hard! made me look into it a tab more as something does't add up...
> 
> tracking haylee96 email i see you placed an order the same day about 5mins after we got this email from a german saying:
> 
> ...


im sorry non of this makes sence to me unless im missing something? or you havnt worded it properly?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> im sorry non of this makes sence to me unless im missing something? or you havnt worded it properly?


i dont understand your comment but are you accusing me of something?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

can you explain abit more please Daniel?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i am thinking about stoppng the caps today hence my question about how long till muscles fill back in but vissualy i can see weight loss easy! and on my friend who had more to lose, we both have yellow eyes too haha scared me abit.

but im seeing a girl weekend and want to fill back in for then, is this possible?

if so how long after last tab should water be all gone so i can weight myself properly?

- - - Updated - - -



daniel_3855 said:


> crazy didn't you read it throughly lol states haylee96


lol get lost its early :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> crazy didn't you read it throughly lol states haylee96


and H-L 96 is alot like Haylee1986 haha

but why would 'Ze germans!' be assed about you? you sell to germans dan?


----------



## s492m (Sep 25, 2012)

crazy - im on day 4 and upping my dose today to 1 cap in the morning and 1 at night however i felt a completely new side today - and just wanted to see if others have felt it too...

i popped my first cap this morning followed by some carbs and all of a sudden i feel quite lightheaded - anyone else come across this?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

s492m said:


> crazy - im on day 4 and upping my dose today to 1 cap in the morning and 1 at night however i felt a completely new side today - and just wanted to see if others have felt it too...
> 
> i popped my first cap this morning followed by some carbs and all of a sudden i feel quite lightheaded - anyone else come across this?


keep at it mate but if it gets worse id say stop,


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i felt awfull in gym lastnight and if i felt like that in the day hours i couldnt put up with it atall!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

yellow eyes! scary lol. I don't think its liver related though. I am sure your poo whould have gone white and skin yellow also if it was.

I was going to start my 250mg a day on Monday but delayed it a week as I am going for lunch with my parents on Sunday.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

dbaird said:


> yellow eyes! scary lol. I don't think its liver related though. I am sure your poo whould have gone white and skin yellow also if it was.
> 
> I was going to start my 250mg a day on Monday but delayed it a week as I am going for lunch with my parents on Sunday.


it was a shock when i noticed yes lol

- - - Updated - - -

but its defo not liver or kindney related


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> it was a shock when i noticed yes lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but its defo not liver or kindney related


I doubt it would be jaundice, DNP doesn't have an effect on the liver (maybe apart from dying it yellow haha!)

How's the cycle going? what's your weight now?

I've always thought of DNP use as being a learning experience in the first few cycle. Some people react well with high carbs, some with low or even no carbs. Some people lose weight by eating a tonne of **** others just won't. You might retain loads of water but then the next guy won't. Finding what works for you can be difficult with DNP as it really plays with your mind. I look in mirror on DNP and look like i've dropped about 15lbs of LBM.


----------



## s492m (Sep 25, 2012)

i noticed the yellowing of the eyes too today - its not too much but if you look closely you can see it... - im so glad i spent about a month researching the side before starting to use DNP otherwise i would have been going mental right now....

I have noticed the getting out of breath easily too - having my first gym session of the week today and i wanna see how it will effect that...

roll on the good times...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

can others notice? I mean when just talking to you? Or is it just because you hope to tap off? :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bumont said:


> I doubt it would be jaundice, DNP doesn't have an effect on the liver (maybe apart from dying it yellow haha!)
> 
> How's the cycle going? what's your weight now?
> 
> I've always thought of DNP use as being a learning experience in the first few cycle. Some people react well with high carbs, some with low or even no carbs. Some people lose weight by eating a tonne of **** others just won't. You might retain loads of water but then the next guy won't. Finding what works for you can be difficult with DNP as it really plays with your mind. I look in mirror on DNP and look like i've dropped about 15lbs of LBM.


im going to wait till fri to weight now

- - - Updated - - -



s492m said:


> i noticed the yellowing of the eyes too today - its not too much but if you look closely you can see it... - im so glad i spent about a month researching the side before starting to use DNP otherwise i would have been going mental right now....
> 
> I have noticed the getting out of breath easily too - having my first gym session of the week today and i wanna see how it will effect that...
> 
> roll on the good times...


it gets worse mate lol pull your eyelid down in a few days haha


----------



## s492m (Sep 25, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> im going to wait till fri to weight now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> it gets worse mate lol pull your eyelid down in a few days haha


when did you start seeing a drop on the scales? i know everyone says that it doesnt show up till after but then on some peoples logs they say they have seen a drop on the scales so i was just wondering...


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

s492m said:


> when did you start seeing a drop on the scales? i know everyone says that it doesnt show up till after but then on some peoples logs they say they have seen a drop on the scales so i was just wondering...


Depends on the water retention, I normally drop weight during the cycle. I tend to weigh myself pre-DNP and post carbup now to stop myself going crazy looking at the scales all time.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

s492m said:


> when did you start seeing a drop on the scales? i know everyone says that it doesnt show up till after but then on some peoples logs they say they have seen a drop on the scales so i was just wondering...


Weight day i started, weight 4days in and was half stone down, weight day5 and put it back on so give up from there lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure if its in my head or not but after nit taking todays 500mg dose my muscles looked fuller around 4pm after a carb filled meal at 3


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

daniel_3855 said:


> may be just in my head but after you say not feeling anything yet. when loads of guys on here has and even off 1 cap, and my other half (lady) only does 150mg per day and sweats it out hard! made me look into it a tab more as something does't add up...
> 
> tracking haylee96 email i see you placed an order the same day about 5mins after we got this email from a german saying:
> 
> ...


think your right mate, as ive mentioned on other thread if the dnp is good quality correctly dosed

most people will feel the obvious effects within few hours even on one cap

so looks like someones trying to bash dhacks lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

D-hacks is good stuff no dought about that.

right today is day3 without taking my DNP, going to weight myself either tonight or in the morning depends when i end up going gym.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> *D-hacks is good stuff no dought about that.*
> 
> right today is day3 without taking my DNP, going to weight myself either tonight or in the morning depends when i end up going gym.


Can I ask what you are basing that on?

I'm not knocking it at all. Had good results from it myself, but you've had no sides and gained weight ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Can I ask what you are basing that on?
> 
> I'm not knocking it at all. Had good results from it myself, but you've had no sides and gained weight ?


in 4days i dropped half a stone on 250mg aday, it went back on the next day purely due to water


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Little or no sides on 250mg isn't uncommon. I sweat a little more on 250mg, but my optimal dose in 600mg. I get good results from it and unless I'm working a physical job it's tolerable. The heat after carbs is insane though, 10 mins after eating around 60g my skin was tingling and I felt like a furnace.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good going Tass. Nice to see the shoulder is getting there.

Your living room looks fcuking huge in the last video and i see you've bought some extra kit!!! 

Oopps wrong journal. Just too much DNP going on in this forum! Feeling like the odd one out!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

right. weight this morning before my oats and ive lost 1stone! that was week and half on low dose Dhacks DNP and 1stone down 4days after stopping!

Result! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one for updating.

Pics !!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> right. weight this morning before my oats and ive lost 1stone! that was week and half on low dose Dhacks DNP and 1stone down 4days after stopping!
> 
> Result! :thumb:


can see me getting some before summer.


----------

